

I'm not only the smartest person around, I'm also incredibly good-looking - charliesome
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/fa.linux.kernel/Dd6OHskaUPI/dsGFoZCO_woJ

======
jeffehobbs
When you're right, you're right.

